# Sligo and Donegal - WE are on our way soon - edit now back



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Will be spending a month in the region soon so for example have read all 62 references to Donegal, and 16 for Sligo on here 

So has anyone got any must see/do recommendations, special sites or wildcamps or any specific 'don't go there its over-rated' places for Sligo and Donegal?

BTW have spent many many happy hours in Mayo but giving Mayo a miss this time.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

There's a good site at Donegal and plenty to see in and around the area. In the town they have a tour once or twice an evening where actors in period copstumes take you round the town explaining the history. 

The evening finishes, predictably, in a pub  Dicey Reillys - possibly the best Guiness in Ireland

The owner of the campsite - Mungo Sloane - is a character to with a motorhome so huge we hid our old type 2 VW under the awning.

We stayed there for a few days and then return by car a year later. Say hello to Mungo if you get over there. Mind you dont go when the Rory Gallagher festival is on (unless you are a fan of course) as its rammed (we was born in the town)

Paul


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok, so one is to keen on Donegal or Sligo.....

Malin Head is worth the trip, especially if it is a stormy day. Donegal is littered with really nice beaches, but litter is an issue. People are friendly but they are a bit different. Boy Racers are also an issue and driving at night in Donegal is not advised, drinking and driving kills but in Donegal they refuse to believe it. Slieve League is worth the visit, but you should not park at the lower carpark, the signs says cars only beyond this point but if you leave you mh here you will have a 3 mile walk before you even get to the start of the 'walk'. There is a really nice 'motorhome stop over' just outside Killybegs and another near Brolly, the pub down the road is owned by the Clanad clan, I was really sick after a night here got a bit carried away. Roads are terrible, I live in Ireland so I am used to a tad bumpy ride but they are truelly awful in Donegal.

Sorry will have to come back to you on Sligo...Anything you are particularly interested in.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Frank,
Just off the N4 is Lough Arrow in Sligo, a nice quiet site just North of Lough Key Forest park and Boyle . There is a site in Lough Key but it is dark and dismal among the trees. The park owners in Lough Key were carrying out a huge improvement programme when we visited there last July so I hope that work will be finished. 
When in Donegal you should try to visit Tory Island, 9 miles off the mainland it is a fantastic place to bird watch, corncrakes, puffins etc. They have an elected King, Patsy Dan Rogers, who greets all visitors. There is a legend that if you ask the permission of the oldest man on the island to dig a piece of soil and carry that soil with you, that you will be protected from drowning and sudden death. There is a ferry service daily from Magheroarty to the island with a return sailing in the evening. The locals did a number on a gunboat many years ago when the military were called in to asist in collecting rent long overdue. We stayed in Annagry last year camping in the carpark of DannyMinnies, with their permission of course as we had eaten there. I believe the lady who ran the restaurant has since died so cant advise on current arrangements.
Glenveagh National park is also worth a visit, golden eagles have been reintroduced and can sometimes be seen. the scenery in Donegal is fantastic provided you get a decent bit of weather, they say if you cant see the mountains its raining and if you can see them its going to rain.
How are you crossing from Blighty? will you be around Dublin at all?

Noel


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks jams101 and tincan all info duly copied nto our text editor for notes to take with us (aido is also sending me a book  ) 

Noel nothing planned this time we are on the early morning ferry and going to going to meet up with Catherine (CaGreg) though in Meath in the evening.

Haven't been to Dublin since 1996, we were there when Veronica Guerin was gunned down. I can remember people crying in the street. (I see Gilligan got 28 years on drugs charges BTW).


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Mullaghmore in Co Sligo.

Park down near the Church. Never any problem. Also when you come up on main road, cross over and go up mountain. Plenty of spaces to park.

Ask in pubs they will let you park in Carpark.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi Frank,

Sorry I missed this thread. we were away in France. Have you already been and gone? If not, do you know how you will be entering Donegal, i.e. through Sligo or Liffford or other? If you are still to come over, I will add my 2cent worth.

IH


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry I missed replying to IrishHomer (but we've now exchanged pms) anyway the purpose of this post is to say that I've now added photos to my blog >here< or press blog button below.

Note if you've already read it and have posted comments sorry every time I do an edit (and I'm always spotting little things to add/change) the comments are removed for some reason.


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

If anyone does this trip again, try Portnoo and Rosbeg, normally have a sea food festival around the end of July, the craic is great.


----------

